# موقع لاهم شركات الفحم فى العالم كلة.



## ahmed_saeed878 (22 مارس 2009)

http://www.kompass.com/extraction-industries/coal-peat/clist/CH_GS_L_2_S_1_I_ar_Z_WW_F_510101


----------

